# Cerakote



## saltlifedoc (Jan 28, 2016)

Not sure if the guy screwed it up or not, but has anyone built an 80% lower? I test fit my lower parts kit and everything lined up/fit perfect.  


Got my lower back last night from being cerakoted and now my anti rotating pins won't go in?

From reading cerakote is extremely thin, is it possible to go too heavy with it?


----------



## ScottD (Jan 29, 2016)

A normal pin is .154"  but anti rotating pins are I believe .155"
Cerakote in a normal fashion is only .001" thick.  

But since it is a hole - your hole diameter shrinks by .002" since you added a .001 to each side of the hole.

It is probably just the fact that you are trying to put a slightly oversized pin in a now slightly undersized hole.  Try a standard .154 pin and see if it will go.


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I didn't know the anti rotating pins were bigger, the description just said "standard size". I'll try to find the ones that came with the lower parts kit.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 29, 2016)

If you gently GENTLY warm up the lower I bet the pins go right in. 200 degrees should do it. Surely the coating baked at a higher temp than this.


----------



## SIG SAUER SHOOTER (Feb 6, 2016)

Has the cote settled in the pin holes?  Try a slightly smaller punch heated up and work the hole, then immediately try to install the pin.


----------



## 11b30b4 (Feb 6, 2016)

Not all Cerakote painters are equal, some are better than others and even the best painters find it hard to get an exact thickness completely across an entire gun. I have painted tons of guns and sometimes the parts fit just fine and sometimes I am required to do a little light sanding. Also addressing the heat suggestion, cerakote comes in 2 varieties, air cure and heat cure. The heat cure can be cooked at 225ish for 2 hours or 325ish for one hour. Depending on the color, heating the part up to 200 degrees should not damage it;however, I doubt it will address you fit issue. I suggest that you put a caliper on the hole and see if its dimensions have changed since it was painted. If it has then, contact the person who painted it, if they are local, take the lower to them with the parts and have them install them. If this is not an option, I suggest you get a smaller punch and wrap it with some 800 grit wet sandpaper and twist it in the hole a few times till you can get the pins in. Be careful to not remove the paint around the hole on the outside of the receiver. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bow bullets (Mar 11, 2016)

You could also freeze the pins in dry ice and slightly warn up the lower and then try to install


----------



## hdgapeach (Mar 11, 2016)

Bow bullets said:


> You could also freeze the pins in dry ice and slightly warn up the lower and then try to install



  Won't take long to "feel" that pin after it's been sittin' in dry ice for a while!!

Might want to glove up and get it in the hole quick, fast and in a hurry!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 12, 2016)

> You could also freeze the pins in dry ice and slightly warn up the lower and then try to install



Just make sure to carry a hammer and punch ...if you ever plan on taking it down...


----------

